# Como hacer una Ruleta Digital



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 17, 2009)

Buenas! he estado probando a hacer una ruleta digital como proyecto para la universidad pero se me ha propuesto que dándole a un pulsador la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada de salida mediante un 555 se vaya haciendo la mitad por cada segundo que pasa... he probado a habilitar y deshabilitar condensadores con un reg. de desplazamiento pero los leds no me lucen. El control de la frecuencia lo he de hacer mediante un pulsador (recuerdo) ya que sería muy fácil meter un potenciómetro en vez de la R al 555 pero no me dejan. Alguien me podría ayudar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

es solo con componenetes discretos y el 555?
o puees usar 1 aunque solo 1 pic? un microprocesador.

con un micro es muy facil. solo se lo programa ylisto. ahi tienes todo.

ahorasi es con 555, lo mejor seria 1 uses 2 de esos. de esa forma 1 controla el tren de pulsos y el segundo maneja q el tiempo vaya disminuyendo. ademas de eso tenes q tener en cuenta q no puede ser siempre igual o repetir una secuencia.
debe parecer una rulta de verdad.

lo mejor es asi.

1 PIC
o
varios 555


----------



## pepechip (Ene 17, 2009)

tienes que realizar 2 osciladores independientes.
un oscilador lo ajustas a una frecuencia de 1hz el cual sirve como reloj a un 4017 el cual dispone de 10 salidas secuenciales, de modo que en cada una puedes poner un condensador distinto que valla aumentando la frecuencia del oscilador principal.

el 4017 dispone de salidas tipo toten-polen, asi que deveras de utilizar un diodo 1n4148 en cada salida para ir conmutando los condensadores. Este circuito tiene normalmente todas las salidas a "0" y es el "1" el que va rotando, asi que el oscilador principal realizalo teniendo esto en cuenta.


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 17, 2009)

como habilito cada vez un condensador? he probado con transistores pero no se me habilitaba ningún condensador.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 17, 2009)

Oscar_ksp dijo:
			
		

> Buenas! he estado probando a hacer una ruleta digital como proyecto para la universidad pero se me ha propuesto que dándole a un pulsador la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada de salida mediante un 555 se vaya haciendo la mitad por cada segundo que pasa...


Si te dijeron _"que  usando un 555 la frecuencia se vaya haciendo la mitad por cada segundo que pasa"_ me da la impresion que no quieren saltos discretos de frecuencia sino un decaimiento continuo. Nada mas que porque de esa forma el circuito resulta muy sencillo.

Lo unico que tenes que hacer es que la corriente de carga del condensador del oscilador a 555 decaiga exponencialmente --> la mitad cada segundo corresponde a un Tau = 1/LN(2)
Eso se implementa cargando un condensador via una resistencia y una fuente de corriente. Algo como en el dibujo.

Ahora bien, el efecto tal como lo piden (la f a la mitad cada segundo) no queda muy estetico que digamos ni muy practico, porque *idealmente* nunca termina el proceso.  Evidentemente tu profesor es de la escuela de Zenon   http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradojas_de_Zenón


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 17, 2009)

Bien! eso me funcionó..pero... como hago para que luzca con cada pulso un led distinto? he probao con registros de desplazamiento, multiplexores y contadores pero nada.


----------



## Vick (Ene 21, 2009)

Como encender secuencialmente hasta 100 leds con solo dos 4017:







En la imágen solo se muestran 20 leds, pero si agregas más líneas con su respectivo transistor al 4017 de abajo puedes poner hasta 100 leds.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar_ksp (Ene 21, 2009)

Gracias Vick! pero ya tengo el circuito hecho los componentes comprados y solo me falta hacer el PCB en ARES Proteus el cual llevo ya 3 dias intentándolo sacar pero no me sale .. espero que este tema sirva para futuros proyectos relacionados con 555 y secuenciadores de leds.. Un saludo!


----------



## Izquierdo (Mar 13, 2009)

si te entendi bien quieres hacer esto:

http://www.esimez.ipn.mx/acadcompu/apuntes_circ_digitales/practica_10.pdf


----------



## richon (Dic 19, 2011)

disculpa vick me podrias proporcionar la matricula de los transistores?


----------



## keytao (Ene 9, 2012)

richon dijo:


> disculpa vick me podrias proporcionar la matricula de los transistores?



Hola richon ,yo he utilizado resistencia de base 1k; resistencia colector 220ohmios y como transistor 2n3904 y leds RGB anodo comun


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 9, 2012)

aca tiene alguna informacion
http://azul2.bnct.ipn.mx/clogicos/practicas_de_laboratorio/practica_10.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2012)

Recolectando algunos circuitos y bueno retocando un poco el tema, diseñé y ya estoy por fabricar el circuito, la PCB y el diseño en AutoCAD de la ruleta...

El tema es que con los circuitos que yo utilizo y para no complicarla hice una ruleta de 40 luces.

Pero si quieren hacerla de 37 como corresponde...no se toma el bit de reset desde la 5ta salida del segundo CD4017 sino desde el 7 led, de la cuarta fila de led's del primer CD4017...

LLego a casa y les subo todo...compartir es lo mejor de hacer algo

Lo prometido es deuda:


----------



## richon (Ene 25, 2012)

muchas gracias me a servido para un proyecto en la escuela


----------



## knozis (Jul 8, 2012)

Buenas noches amigos, antes que nada disculpen que reviva el hilo pero he intentado armar el circuito mostrado por el amigo DJ Draco y nada que logro hacerlo funcionar, la unica diferencia que tiene es el reemplazo del transistor bc559 por un 2n9007A ya que no conseguia el otro.

Antes que nada muchisimas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2012)

¿2N9007A?.. No encuentro el datasheet, ni ninguna referencia ni imagen... 

Igual puedes usar BC558-BC557-BC556...

Pon una foto o algo para saber dónde está el problema...

Saludos...


----------



## knozis (Jul 8, 2012)

disculpa por el apuro no anote bien, el modelo es el 2n2907A.. no consegui ninguno de sus reemplazos comunes.. gracias por la respuesta. 

dejame y coloco decente el diseño, por el ensayo y error esta desordenado


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Seguramente te faltó o te confundiste en una conexión...Mira y compará con el circuito posteado...

Igualmente... Esperando el diseño...

Saludos


----------



## knozis (Jul 8, 2012)

Bueno, lo simplifique hasta una sola fila, para poder ir descartando, el oscilador del 555 funciona perfecto, pero al conectar la primera fila luego del 4017b ya deja de funcionar, los leds no alcanzan a encender y bueno, no hace nada practicamente 

Edito: 

Ya están las imágenes..


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 9, 2012)

En ésta foto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 75941

No veo las alimentaciones de los 4017.

Fijate bien, si no se te pasó por alto eso.

Avisa cómo vas.


----------



## knozis (Jul 9, 2012)

La alimentacion a nivel de que pin amigo??  Sigo revisando pero aun nada..

Ya revise y si me falta la alimentación, en el pin 8 y 16.. conecto a tierra y los mismos 9 volts en cada uno de los 4017? eso es lo faltante..


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Todos los de alimentación de positivo y negativo, no veo las conexiones.

Serían los pines 16 (el positivo) y 8 (el negativo) de los dos 4017...


----------



## knozis (Jul 9, 2012)

Si, entonces seria tierra comun el pin 8 y fuente 9 volts.el pin 16 tanto para la alimentacion del 4017 de los.leds coml para el de los transistores, no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 9, 2012)

A ver a ver muchachitos, el problema no es el circuito ni la alimentación, ni el transistor, es que obviamente no saben que ciertos integrados (familias de integrados en realidad) no tyrabajan bien en protoboard...por qué?

simplemente porque las pistas de la proto funcionana como maravilllosas antenas que agarrarn toda la mugre parásita electronica y hace que todo falle...

Inclusive van a ver que al acerca un dedo las cosas fallan o enciende y apagan aleatoriamente.


Para que funciones hay que hacerlo en placa de circuito impreso.


Saludos.


----------



## knozis (Jul 9, 2012)

Bueno, despues de una larga noche y de montar este y otro proyecto en simultaneo ya esta funcionando, gracias Dj T3, de verdad que habia olvidado alimentar un 4017B y a eso se debia la falta de voltaje en los leds, y sii Dj Draco, lamentablemente es un poco engorroso trabajar con integrados en las protos, pero ciertamente hasta el momento no ha presentado problemas los integrados, claro estan bien separados para evitar interferencias uno de otro

adjunto las imagenes del diseño ya elaborado, como tambien un video para cualquier persona que desee montarlo y guiarse. El Rar incluye un video de funcionamiento, ignoren la musica de fondo, era solo complementaria para trabajar 

muchisimas gracias por todo. un saludo desde Venezuela


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 11, 2012)

A ver, ahora lo miro y te comento.



Funcionó genial!!!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 11, 2012)

knozis dijo:


> Bueno, despues de una larga noche y de montar este y otro proyecto en simultaneo ya esta funcionando, gracias Dj T3, de verdad que habia olvidado alimentar un 4017B y a eso se debia la falta de voltaje en los leds



De nada amigo, siempre trato de ayudar en lo que pueda.

Me alegra que te funcione.

Saludos, y a disfrutar.

PD: Cualquier duda, nos preguntas...


----------



## knozis (Jul 13, 2012)

Gracias, llevo un poco de trabajo, pero de eso se trata. aprender y ahora poder ayudar también al que necesite con este diseño.. muchísimas gracias a los 2 por ayudarme.. 

Saludos..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahora hice la PCB y solde varios componentes...ya pronto espero tenerla funcionando.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2012)

Aca les adjunto algunas imágenes de cómo va quedando...ahora apenas la ponga a funcionar voy a probar y a anotar muchas veces los numeros que vayan saliendo en busca de una secuencia que se repita.

A ver si haciendola funcionar sin modificar nada hay un punto en donde la secuencia comienza a repetirse o si sigue un patrón.


----------



## knozis (Jul 28, 2012)

dudo que se la secuencia se puede repetir, la constante de descarga sera siempre una constante, pero varia el momento en la que se pone a uso.. pero va quedando genial dj_draco, se ve muy bien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 30, 2012)

si, pero los componentes pasivos tambien se ven afectados por la tempratura ambiente y varian levemente la resistividad y capacidad...asi q...bueno...confiemos en que no sea siempre igual...


----------



## knozis (Jul 30, 2012)

Si, exacto.. pero lo digo en el caso que supongamos el tiempo de descarga sea de 5 seg, al existir 40 leds que varían el lugar de inicio del ciclo de descarga y también el tiempo que dura oscilando mientras duras pulsando el pulsador, hace que no se te repitan los resultados..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 31, 2012)

Si, y no son 40..son 37 y en el led 38 coloque un optoacoplador que envía la señal de reset al circuito


----------



## knozis (Jul 31, 2012)

Jaja bueno, una pequeña variante dentro del circuito, esperamos fotos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2012)

Bueno...ayer probé la ruleta, funcionar funciona...y nada se quemó...pero no logro hacer andar el sistema de reset...

Al parecer no es tan fácil como pensaba.

El circuito debe reiniciarse en el pulso número 38...entonces yo tomé el pulso 8 del primer CD4017 y el negativo número 4 del segundo CD4017...

Es decir con el pulso positivo número 8 más el pulso negativo número 4 debería reiniciarse...

Probé con un optoacoplador, con rele y no lo pude lograr...y ahora estoy viendo de hacer un circuito a transistores...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2012)

¿Cuál es el problema, no activa el opto ni el relé?

PD: Aún no miré el archivo que adjuntó DJ DRACO...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2012)

Draco, sube el esquema como implementas el RESET.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

No lo hice en la plaqueta...lo hice con cables...tomé el cable número 7 del primer CD4017 y el cable de masa del 4to transistor que corresponde a la última columna d led's...

Lo hice con un opto que tenía por ahi tirado y pudo haber estado quemado...

Después probé con un relé pero la bobina era de 12V...ni se activaba...voy a probar con un rele de bobina de 5Vcc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Draco, el optoacoplador sera mas facil de accionar, el tema es como actuas sobre los RESETs de los contadores, quizas ahi este el problema. Sube un esquema de como pretendes y asi podemos opinar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Ambos reset estan unidos y en el simulador funcionaba bien


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Draco recuerda añadir una resistencia en modo pull-Dn en la entrada RESET, si lo accionas con optoacoplador.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2012)

Claro...si...lo raro es que funciona bien la primer tira de led's hasta el 7...al llegar al 7 reinicia...peor no deberia hacerlo...porque el opto no tenia la masa de la primer tira...sino de la ultima


ya lo voy a retocar...ahora tengo que meterle pilas a la banda porque tenemos un par de showscitos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2012)

Bien, si el reset se produce en otro valor numerico, se debe a que los 4017 no son sincronos, es decir, dos salidas pueden tener valor alto un brevisimo tiempo hasta que las compuertas internas se actualizan al retardo de propagacion.
Lo que debes añadir es, la sig. condicion: Bueno, si tu ruleta posee el numero mas alto digamos 36, pues cuando los contadores alcancen el numero 37 ademas deberas esperar que el clock que los acciona tome el valor bajo, asi aseguras que las salidas seran estables.
Como realizarlo?, pues bien tomas una compuerta AND, utilizas dos entradas correspondientes al numero exceso digamos "37", recuerda negar la entrada que proviene del colector del  transistor correspondiente y luego niegas la señal de clock, conectandola en la entrada restante a la compuerta mencionada.
Esta señal que obtienes la inyectas a los RESETs de los contadores. 
Exitos con el show.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2012)

Recien llego de ensayar...

Está bueno lo de la compuerta ahora lo hago en el simulador y subo la imagen


----------



## leo titi (Sep 10, 2012)

buenas muchachos este proyecto me interesa espero poder hacer algo con los datos q pasaron en unos dias comento como me fue, si tienen mas info estaria bueno ver algunos trabajos terminados como tambien ver las placas asi puedo darme una idea saludos.


----------

